# Abu Dhabi vs Dubai



## frontend.miko (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi,

I am planning to move with my wife and new born child to Abu Dhabi or Dubai. I am working in IT industry as frontend developer.

I would like to ask you what do you think about Abu Dhabi and Dubai from your perspective as you are there - would you choose Dubai or Abu Dhabi again with the knowledge which you have right now.

We are going to UAE with a plan to save money to build a house in our homeland 
We prefer more calm life rather than parties and similar activities.
Although I like sport a lot - mostly cycling on racing bicycle, gym.
I like to come to work by bicycle everyday. I was thinking if it is possible to cycle over there and if it is possible to leave a bit outside of a city and come to work by bicycle than?

Some questions which came into my mind:
Are there better perspectives to save money in Abu Dhabi or Dubai? 
In terms of sport activities do you prefer Abu Dhabi or Dubai?
Which one is smaller and which one is greener - parks, trees?
Is it possible to live a bit outside of a city and come to work by car or bicycle?

Feel free to answer any of this or bring in some another aspects!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If you think that traveling to work by bike is appropriate for a Western software engineer, in the politest possible sense you need to go and do a lot of research into the Middle East. 

When you understand the weather, the roads and the software engineering market you won't ask such questions. 

Sorry - long weekend here and have to work it away, so questions like this make me more grumpy than usual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insaned (Feb 13, 2016)

I had to release a laugh... using bike here to go to work... no. forget that european idea.

I know poland very well, and certainly it will be very different. You will trade green and snow for yellow and AC. 90% of polish like it here.

Using bike for work it's something you will not do here. 
Wreckless traffic, it doesn't fit a western status and probably you need certain attire on your job and you will arrive completely soaked up. I wear a suit and getting out of the car for a 2minutes to get inside a building makes me completely sweated sometimes..
TAke out this idea of going to work on bike.

You will only use a bike here if you want to cycle and then you will have a special tracks/locations for that, unless you wanna get killed. BUt after I've seen an expat with 2 children each on their bikes crossing umm suqeim 3, everything is possible. Considering how they drive here I would say it is the most irresponsible parent I've seen.
You will find a great cycling track loop though, with 15km I think. Thats' where u gonna cycle. There is other I think.

Gym you will find plenty. They are not cheap as in poland and probably will want a contract if you want a decent fee, but most are excellently equipped.

It's not possible to live outside the city unless u wanna spend 2h+ in traffic everyday... and traffic here can hit your nerves. it's not because it is slow... it's because some clearly shouldn't have license to drive ever a car.

DUbai is a bit city compared to abu dhabi, where is calmer. Dubai is a way more active city with plenty of activities and people everywhere, abu dhabi not so much.
I prefer dubai, but I always liked bigger cities. However you might find a better job in abu dhabi.
Houses are more expensive in abu dhabi but bills lower, in dubai houses are cheaper but bills high (still better to live in dubai in terms of housing)

You have some parks, some have paid entrance. (no taxes, so you pay as you use)

Both are extremely safe cities to rise kids. Crime is extremely low and children well protected. One of the top reasons expats that have kids tend to stay.
Schools are very expensive. so either make sure you have it trough the company or you get a decent salary... inform yourself.

Gas is cheap. A lot of stuff is expensive.

If you have a good salary offer and package you should definitly come here before deciding.


----------



## frontend.miko (Oct 1, 2016)

sorry twowheelsgood to make you grumpy - I haven't been there I don't know that place so maybe I ask stupid questions but hey this forum is about getting knowledge and helping people - no offense 

insaned thank you for your answer that's what I needed to know - it means I need a car in my job package 

Regarding a job - can sb tell me how it is over there in IT compared to Europe. Here I can choose when I start my work and when I finish - but I had to make 40 hours. I was thinking it can be a way to avoid maybe traffic by coming to work earlier than everybody. Assuming it's really hot over there for me it would be even better to start at 6-7 am so when I am going to work it is not so hot.. 

Can you tell me also how they treat people with black skin - my wife is from Africa.


----------



## insaned (Feb 13, 2016)

You will have to discuss those details with the company. But most jobs are not that flexible, but will depend on your position and projects etc... 

you can avoid traffic coming earlier, but there are directions that start having traffic on the way back early, so living out of the city i definitely don't recommend.. you will go to desert areas and will need car to travel everywhere except maybe a nearby mall. THere will be no green areas, so the outside city areas are not that interesting....

I doubt in IT they will give you a car in the package. THey will probably give you base salary + bonus, 2 annuals tickets business class, medical insurance for you and family, and eventually your kid school... but it will depend on your position and how much they need you. Cars are cheap here anyway and gas too anyway.

Public transports can work well, specially metro but it's packed in rush hours, and that imply you live and work in certain areas along the metro since it moves literally a straight line which will be hard. I live close to the metro, but if I walk to the entrance in my suit, I will arrive soaked.

yesterday at 4am my car was marking 38 degrees outside temperature. The temperatures here, the low temperature is not much different than high, maybe a 5 degrees difference on average...so it's hot all the time including at night. bear in mind while you might be ok in tshirt and shorts, that's not how a western is expected to go to work.

About your wife's skin I can say she has more overall problems with the skin color in poland than here. I don't believe there is any issue at all.


----------



## frontend.miko (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks a lot. For sure I am going to read more about area.
One more which bears in my mind.
How free time looks over there? I mean as temperature is so hot what you can do during the day and I am assuming that after work as well all pleasure activities concentrate inside of some buildings than outside? Is that correct or am I wrong?

One more stupid question - could you imagine going to work in t-shirt and shorts and than change it there for shirt and proper trousers?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

frontend.miko said:


> Thanks a lot. For sure I am going to read more about area.
> One more which bears in my mind.
> How free time looks over there? I mean as temperature is so hot what you can do during the day and I am assuming that after work as well all pleasure activities concentrate inside of some buildings than outside? Is that correct or am I wrong?
> 
> One more stupid question - could you imagine going to work in t-shirt and shorts and than change it there for shirt and proper trousers?


During the Day - Go to a Mall

During the night - Go to a Mall 

Malls here are way too big, its like a small town where you can get everything.


----------



## insaned (Feb 13, 2016)

frontend.miko said:


> Thanks a lot. For sure I am going to read more about area.
> One more which bears in my mind.
> How free time looks over there? I mean as temperature is so hot what you can do during the day and I am assuming that after work as well all pleasure activities concentrate inside of some buildings than outside? Is that correct or am I wrong?
> 
> One more stupid question - could you imagine going to work in t-shirt and shorts and than change it there for shirt and proper trousers?


DUring the hot months "May - October" you will rely a lot on indoors. Outdoors like cycling you need to wake up at 4 or 5am to be able to train without boiling yourself. The rest of the year it's pretty fine to run outside, parks, beach, skydiving, jitski, whatever comes to your mind can be provided here etc... 

Most of the malls are big and offer a LOT to do inside and they are pretty crowded and activities for kids.


NO. Really... take out the bike idea as a commute transport. You cannot. It's the same as wanting to go in a paid highway cycling... 
MOst of companies are in high corporate locations... Using a bike like that you will look like a low wage construction worker arriving not a engineer... 
Not to mention is extremely dangerous, traffic here average speed is 100km/h on major roads, most certainly you will get killed because the traffic here is extremely dangerous due to the attitude of the drivers plus associated with fast/strong cars/engines.

You cannot rely on a forum to answer some questions that you might have. you need to travel here and see if it is bearable for you to do it. You will have a completely different lifestyle than you have in poland.


----------



## frontend.miko (Oct 1, 2016)

Bicycle I already put out of my head in terms of coming to work.

I was thinking about t-shirt and shorts in terms of just going to work now as if it's so hot what for to work in soaked shirt later..
Is there any chance of taking shower in work?


----------



## insaned (Feb 13, 2016)

frontend.miko said:


> Bicycle I already put out of my head in terms of coming to work.
> 
> I was thinking about t-shirt and shorts in terms of just going to work now as if it's so hot what for to work in soaked shirt later..
> Is there any chance of taking shower in work?





frontend.miko said:


> Bicycle I already put out of my head in terms of coming to work.
> 
> I was thinking about t-shirt and shorts in terms of just going to work now as if it's so hot what for to work in soaked shirt later..
> Is there any chance of taking shower in work?


I believe most companies won't have a shower.

Some companies will require you to wear suit. Eventually smart casual. But shorts and t-shirt I don't think it will fit unless you will work as a personal trainer, which I don't think it is the case... but this will depend on the company, projects and customers but you are expected to be dressed accordingly.
So unless you are being hired by Google that are known for their relaxed policies, I wouldn't expect to wear that relaxed clothes.
Most restaurants (except fast food and malls) )will have dress code and shorts are not allowed, but this depends a little... this will depend on where and what you will do.

Bear in mind it's extremely hot outside but you will have AC everywhere. It's like heating in Poland in winter, you have it everywhere.
You have AC, and most corporate buildings have it on 20/22º C to allow business attire to be worn. You will have AC in the house, in the apartment building main corridors, in the car and in the company. The only time you will get heat is walking from elevator exit to the car which will probably will be parked near the elevator.


----------



## frontend.miko (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks a lot, now I have a big picture of what to expect!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

frontend.miko said:


> Bicycle I already put out of my head in terms of coming to work.
> 
> I was thinking about t-shirt and shorts in terms of just going to work now as if it's so hot what for to work in soaked shirt later..
> Is there any chance of taking shower in work?


If you aren't cycling to work you won't need a shower, it's not *THAT* bad!

I live in Dubai and cycle year around 3-5 times a week, during May-October always in the morning at 5 or 6, I live in the Marina that is 8km around so get in 24km before work. Dubai seems to have more support for cyclists, paved bike paths are being constructed all the time and large loops out in the desert (over 100km connected now I believe).And also many bike shops although I recommend you bring your bike, they can be expensive.

I about killed my girlfriend last month by taking her out for a ride at 9am, she vowed never again. We did go for our first daytime ride this weekend, taking off at 4pm and it wasn't too bad, it's getting to be the nice season although humidity is killer right now!


----------



## frontend.miko (Oct 1, 2016)

XDoodle****** said:


> If you aren't cycling to work you won't need a shower, it's not *THAT* bad!
> 
> I live in Dubai and cycle year around 3-5 times a week, during May-October always in the morning at 5 or 6, I live in the Marina that is 8km around so get in 24km before work. Dubai seems to have more support for cyclists, paved bike paths are being constructed all the time and large loops out in the desert (over 100km connected now I believe).And also many bike shops although I recommend you bring your bike, they can be expensive.
> 
> I about killed my girlfriend last month by taking her out for a ride at 9am, she vowed never again. We did go for our first daytime ride this weekend, taking off at 4pm and it wasn't too bad, it's getting to be the nice season although humidity is killer right now!


Thanks a lot!
Can you tell me more about "I live in the Marina that is 8km around so get in 24km before work" I didnt't get that part - do you live 24km out of the city?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

frontend.miko said:


> Thanks a lot!
> Can you tell me more about "I live in the Marina that is 8km around so get in 24km before work" I didnt't get that part - do you live 24km out of the city?



No, I live in one of the Marina buildings, the Dubai Marina has 8km of walking/biking paths around it, I just go in circles ;-)

This is the Marina, notice the path next to the water, I actually just do a down and back a few times on each side, it's 4km long. They have a bike path that also goes north, I've ridden all the way to the creek without playing in traffic which I refuse to do for reasons already explained.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Most companies like to talk about tailoring the way they work and operate to the culture and environment. Which is hilarious and they don't do it for a moment: showers at work is a prefect example; you'd expect this, but the odds of it are minimal because the buildings are never designed to include it.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Most companies like to talk about tailoring the way they work and operate to the culture and environment. Which is hilarious and they don't do it for a moment: showers at work is a prefect example; you'd expect this, but the odds of it are minimal because the buildings are never designed to include it.


My new building has showers but I'm still not crazy enough to ride my bike from the Marina to DIC! :rockon:


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> My new building has showers but I'm still not crazy enough to ride my bike from the Marina to DIC! :rockon:


It does? That's ... staggering :heh:


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> It does? That's ... staggering :heh:


I was stunned! Ha Ha. Of course we designed this building 5 years ago and now that it is finally built we have outgrown it. A good problem to have I guess.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> It does? That's ... staggering :heh:


My office is in DAFZA, which are certainly not new buildings and we've got a shower on most floors of the building.


----------



## frontend.miko (Oct 1, 2016)

Which city than Dubai or Abu Dhabi do you consider more cyclist friendly? In terms of going for bicycle after work


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

frontend.miko said:


> Which city than Dubai or Abu Dhabi do you consider more cyclist friendly? In terms of going for bicycle after work


Hi,
To be honest - get yourself a job offer.
Then let us know where your company is located, how much you want to spend on accomodation and what type of place you are looking for - flat or villa.
Once you have this information - members will be in a better position to give you advice on good locations to live and cycle.
In the meantime - advice on Abu Dhabi would be irrelevant if you get a job offer in Dubai, for instance.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## frontend.miko (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> To be honest - get yourself a job offer.
> Then let us know where your company is located, how much you want to spend on accomodation and what type of place you are looking for - flat or villa.
> Once you have this information - members will be in a better position to give you advice on good locations to live and cycle.
> ...


But big thanks for all previous answers - I get a big picture and for closer look 
you have definitely right - will do that after job offer.


----------



## Akazs (Oct 7, 2016)

I think both are good you need to first decide what you need for your family, child and yourself and based on it you should decide


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Akazs said:


> I think both are good you need to first decide what you need for your family, child and yourself and based on it you should decide


Great insight there. They probably never thought of that.


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

Bikes are not a viable means of transportation in either Dubai or Abu Dhabi. Just no. Regarding your wife, you'll probably have a few times where a hotel clerk won't let her check in with you because they assume an African woman with a white man is a prostitute, and depending on the bar, she might get mistaken for a hooker there as well. There'll be other instances of racism as well - not the "go back to your own country" type, but assuming she's a maid or a hooker and treating her poorly sort of thing. IT tends not to be well-paid since they get cheapo Indian labor to do it.

Sorry to be the bubble-burster, but someone had to.


----------



## asmeeraboo (Aug 4, 2016)

Visp said:


> Bikes are not a viable means of transportation in either Dubai or Abu Dhabi. Just no. Regarding your wife, you'll probably have a few times where a hotel clerk won't let her check in with you because they assume an African woman with a white man is a prostitute, and depending on the bar, she might get mistaken for a hooker there as well. There'll be other instances of racism as well - not the "go back to your own country" type, but assuming she's a maid or a hooker and treating her poorly sort of thing. IT tends not to be well-paid since they get cheapo Indian labor to do it.
> 
> Sorry to be the bubble-burster, but someone had to.


Go for Dubai, before accepting the job offer, it is good to check with your employer if you are eligible for free accommodation in Dubai. There are several companies in Dubai that offer lodging in personnel houses free-of-charge, depending on the rank of the employees. Dubai is always a great place to work.



> IT tends not to be well-paid since they get cheapo Indian labor to do it


Indians are great in IT and still they are paid a low salary because approximately 50% of the Indian engineers are unemployed and because of which competition has increased so chances of getting jobs decreases. Since many engineers are there therefore less salary.


----------



## frontend.miko (Oct 1, 2016)

Thx for that will keep in mind that !

Is 25k AED yearly (around 6,5k British pounds per month) a good salary?
Would it be good if it would be 20k AED ?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

frontend.miko said:


> Thx for that will keep in mind that !
> 
> Is 25k AED yearly (around 6,5k British pounds per month) a good salary?
> Would it be good if it would be 20k AED ?


That really "depends" on you. I have people working for me at 1500 a month, others with good skill sets 7,000, others at 15k and higher. They would be thrilled with 25k but you would not attract me with that offer.

I think a good way to judge is to take what you are earning now and increase it by 25%.My offer was about that plus housing and vehicle.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

frontend.miko said:


> Thx for that will keep in mind that !
> 
> Is 25k AED yearly (around 6,5k British pounds per month) a good salary?
> Would it be good if it would be 20k AED ?


I'd check your calculations! Is it 25K AED per annum = 20.8KAED per month. If so thats approx £4.65K per month


----------

